# the future of the sport....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Wee man aged 3 loves shooting the catapults....dennis the menace haha


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Adorable pic.

Bet he'll be the next Hussey.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one little fella show the old man how its done


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

He's got the look in his eye..nice pic, thanks for sharing! Made my day...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Father and son shooting together. Awesome!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a great picture! But GEEZ DUDE, get some eye protection on the little fella. The future of our sport is gonna need both them eyeballs if he wants to shoot well. Sorry to be a buzzkill but I couldn't not say something.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

BrokenPins said:


> That is a great picture! But GEEZ DUDE, get some eye protection on the little fella. The future of our sport is gonna need both them eyeballs if he wants to shoot well. Sorry to be a buzzkill but I couldn't not say something.


 :yeahthat: And a wrist lanyard.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> Father and son shooting together. Awesome!


Well said. YES, safety glasses pls


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Wrist lanyard and a set of safety classes sorted lads.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Is that TB Gold? Might be just a little bit hard to pull :rofl: I'd try some TB blue or even Red


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Very easy pull on that for him. He wasnt even trying.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Wrist lanyard and a set of safety classes sorted lads.


Two big thumbs up brother!! And it's awesome that he's getting such an early start in a great sport


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Leave it with me fella I will see if I can knock the little fella some thing up a bit more his size


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Aw yes. Children make a man think he is old until they grow up and leave his house. That is when the man becomes old. What a great lad you have there.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi bud I made the little fella this hope you don't mind it should fit him a little better it was an off cut I had left over its the one on the right I have put a nice set of target bands on it for him just pm me your addy and I will send when I can ATB Phil.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

great gesture on your part Phil I'm sure he will love it


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

That is nice of you Phil.
Great to see people with so much generosity are in no way few on this forum.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

He can pay me back when he is world champion  all done I signed this one its the first one with me name signed on it


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

That's a fine catty you are giving him.
Not to doubt your judgement or common sense, but have you tied it to be extra secure?
I've had a few bands come off the fork and nearly destroyed my eye is all.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> That's a fine catty you are giving him. Not to doubt your judgement or common sense, but have you tied it to be extra secure? I've had a few bands come off the fork and nearly destroyed my eye is all.


Yes fella its all secure and I have put 50 shots through it to make sure


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow man, good people here..on behalf of all that's right with humanity, thank you


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Wow man, good people here..on behalf of all that's right with humanity, thank you


Cheers fella going to call it *The* *junior  *


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Apt name, good sir. You should feel good about that one


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to hear you took the time to test it.
Had a very nasty lashback once, cracked my safety glasses and tore the frame to bits.
I guess I can thank the forum and all it's posters saying to wear safety glasses when shooting, it would have decimated my eye and made a mess of my face.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Apt name, good sir. You should feel good about that one


Cheers buddy


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Good to hear you took the time to test it. Had a very nasty lashback once, cracked my safety glasses and tore the frame to bits. I guess I can thank the forum and all it's posters saying to wear safety glasses when shooting, it would have decimated my eye and made a mess of my face.


Cheers fella yes all my slingshots are tested and I would like to think that every one would wear safety glasses when shooting one I must admit there are times I have not worn them ATB Phil.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a really nice gesture Phil	! Looks great and a perfect size for him. Great thing about little slings is that you don't outgrow them  My favorites are my little ones and I'm 6'4" with fairly big hands - I just like small gadgets of all sorts...


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

BrokenPins said:


> That's a really nice gesture Phil ! Looks great and a perfect size for him. Great thing about little slings is that you don't outgrow them  My favorites are my little ones and I'm 6'4" with fairly big hands - I just like small gadgets of all sorts...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

That is so awesome, adorable AND deadly! LoL


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Well a big thankyou to phil.

What a kind gesture. My son usually uses my cattys, but they are too big for him...this would be perfect.

Ive pmd you, id like to offer something for it...its too much for nothing.

Some good guys on here.

Much appreciated. Lee


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Well a big thankyou to phil.
> 
> What a kind gesture. My son usually uses my cattys, but they are too big for him...this would be perfect.
> 
> ...





blue pocket rocket said:


> Well a big thankyou to phil.
> 
> What a kind gesture. My son usually uses my cattys, but they are too big for him...this would be perfect.
> 
> ...


Hi fella no payment needed just let me know how it fits and how he gets on with it ATB Phil.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Catty came this morning....a big thankyou to phil.

Will let the wee man take out some cans with it later and get some pics up.

Its really appreciated...and such a nice thing to do...

Rhys loves all the outdoors....myself, im into 'hunting' (dont particularly like that term)... lurchers, whippets, ferrets, catapults and a bit of lure racing.

Rhys has followed me and is always out and about ferreting, out with the dogs and shooting cattys.

Im extremely proud of him, how he loves everything outdoors and loves getting stuck in.

Thought id share a few pictures to show phil that the catapult will be used by my son and used in a job they were designed to do.

Many thanks.



























































































And father and son...my favourite...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

No problem fella its nice to see a lad interested in the out doors and not playing pc games all the time great pics ATB Phil.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

There ye are phil.

He loves it! Cheers pal.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice one fella looks just the job glad he his pleased with it ATB Phil.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

great photos, nice catty.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely adorable.

Was he excited to get his own slingshot from "Uncle" Phil?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

loved the photos ! and you also gotta love the generosity . much respects to you Phil .


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Absolutely adorable.
> Was he excited to get his own slingshot from "Uncle" Phil?


He loved it mate.... said ' a present for me?'

Aye son..


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely adorable.
> ...


Maybe in a few years he'll still be using it and he can look back at these pictures.

Good to make memories like those.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Wrist lanyard and a set of safety classes sorted lads.


?? I won't comment further, looks like you're raising him right despite this alarming oversight. Hope your luck continues.

Great pictures tho, he looks like a good kid.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

BrokenPins said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > Wrist lanyard and a set of safety classes sorted lads.
> ...


??...What does that mean?

Looks like im raising him right despite this alarming oversight?...so if he doesnt wear glasses and have a wrist lanyard.....im not raising him right?

Damn right im bringing him up correctly!

How many kids do you know can ferret, shoot catapults, lay nets, file wood, gut rabbits, handle dogs,?

At just turned 3 years old?

I dont like the fact your branding this 'alarming'....

Where im from a catapult is used for 1 thing...to take game.

You cant be adjusting your glasses when your knee deep in mud and the gamekeeper is on your tail...

This is how be is being brought up.

Rightly or wrongly, he will be putting food on the table soon enough.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> BrokenPins said:
> 
> 
> > blue pocket rocket said:
> ...


Whatever bro. I'm not interested in fighting with someone halfway around the world on an internet forum. I was being polite- you wouldn't even want to know my unedited feelings about this subject.

Do what you want, I have only your son's safety in mind and nothing to gain. Set a poll up on here and see how many people agree with you. Putting a catapult in your son's hand at age 3 - f*cking awesome. Failing to put safety glasses on at the same time- f*cking irresponsible. He might not be old enough to know better, but you are.

Anyway, I would offer to send you a pair free of charge (and I'm by no measure a rich man) to show my good intentions. BUT, I won't, because it would be a waste of money if they didn't get put to use. Kinda like the wrist lanyard Phil was nice enough to install on the gift he sent you that is clearly seen dangling loose / not in use in your photos.

Sorry I ruffled your feathers dude...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

BrokenPins said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > BrokenPins said:
> ...


At the end of the day your comment was pretty disgraceful.

He can raise his son to be careful enough to never need a pair of goggles, and to have a good enough grip to never need a lanyard.

The "oversight" may well have been training his son to never need those safety precautions.

Don't get me wrong safety is important, but, it is his fathers choice whether he'll be safe or not.

My old man wouldn't let me use an axe till he knew I would be careful so he gave me a pocket knife, at age 8.

7 years on and I'm far more blade disciplined than many outdoor type kids at my school,

they had an axe and some safety equipment dumped on them, I learned to respect the blade through unprotected work.

But enough about me, this lad may never have to use goggles or a lanyard because he knows the right way to shoot safely.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Disgraceful? I apologized for offending him and told him he IS raising his son right. Doesn't matter how well trained you are, accidents can and do happen- even to veterans of this sport. I believe it was Dayhiker who nearly lost an eye recently just test pulling bands. Didn't you yourself say you nearly lost an eye, STHF?

Anyway, my intention was not to be disrespectful or tell someone how to raise their child. Merely express my concern over what IS a safety issue. Especially with a 3 year old. That's all. If I don't wear them and something happens I have only myself to blame. Not so with such a small child.

Again, I wish nothing but the best for the little guy. May he never suffer a hand hit, fork break, band snap, or anything else that causes him harm. And again, I'm sorry a stranger's concern for his safety is so offensive to you both.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Moderators- please feel free to remove my posts from this thread. In retrospect I wish I had said nothing.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

BrokenPins said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > BrokenPins said:
> ...


The photos were taken well after the shooting was done. Just for phil.

I dont know you so i dont judge your skills...whether that is parenting...or how much of a good driver you are.

You have just judged me, through a photograph....and questioned my care for my son.

Seems your getting caught up in all this 'political correctness' crap.

P.s shove the glasses.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Whatever dude. You should've said "ps shove my son's well being". Now I have judged you, I hadn't before. I don't give a crap about political correctness or popularity on the internet. If it saves your son's eyesight it's worth it to me to get banned from the forum.

Feel free to judge me buddy. And by all means, continue posting pictures proving your point at the risk of a toddler.

I'm done.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Bye bye 'dude'.


----------



## penelopesvintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Vintage NIB Wham-O Sportsman Hunting Slingshot

*$40 USD*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/271168115195*


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Wtf?^^^^


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

BrokenPins said:


> Disgraceful? I apologized for offending him and told him he IS raising his son right. Doesn't matter how well trained you are, accidents can and do happen- even to veterans of this sport. I believe it was Dayhiker who nearly lost an eye recently just test pulling bands. Didn't you yourself say you nearly lost an eye, STHF?
> 
> Anyway, my intention was not to be disrespectful or tell someone how to raise their child. Merely express my concern over what IS a safety issue. Especially with a 3 year old. That's all. If I don't wear them and something happens I have only myself to blame. Not so with such a small child.
> 
> Again, I wish nothing but the best for the little guy. May he never suffer a hand hit, fork break, band snap, or anything else that causes him harm. And again, I'm sorry a stranger's concern for his safety is so offensive to you both.


Yes I nearly lost an eye.

It taught me to take extra care while fastening my bands down.

Your comment sounded as if you were saying he had a huge oversight in not having the safety equipment in the first place.

Then you said "Hope your luck continues"

That seems to me as if you were saying Blue's parenting was bad and he was lucky no injuries had occurred.

Just in case you are wondering, no I'm not picking a side, but your comment didn't seem all that polite.

All the best to you BrokenPins and also Blue Pocket Rocket I hope you two can sort this situation out and no bans are required.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Best to you too, SHTF. And also to BPR. As I said my intentions were not to offend or judge and I did apologize. I was quite surprised by the response I received which caused me to respond but I have nothing to gain by carrying this subject further.

Good shooting to all.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Maybe before you type then you should think about how other would percieve it?

I take great pride in my son....what he loves and how hes different from the other kids around...

And you implying that i give less than 100% the best care i can for him is sure to boil my piiss.

I suppose it would be safer to throw him an xbox....much safer and id be a better parent then.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Maybe before you type then you should think about how other would percieve it?
> 
> I take great pride in my son....what he loves and how hes different from the other kids around...
> 
> ...


Actually, since you couldn't accept my apology for being so insensitive to your feelings for recommending basic safety for your three year old, I'll say this before I unsubscribe to this thread. You perceived what I typed correctly.

And no, I wouldn't get him an xbox. I'd get him safety glasses "dude".


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

First, I absolutely love the pictures of your lad hugging that ferret! You are a lucky dad.

I've been on this Internet for a very, very long time... say 30 years or so.

The problem with the medium of text is that you have no cues about exactly HOW someone is saying what he is saying.

So for one man his "appalling" is for another man *APPALLING* YOU SOB... might be something that was never intended.

For one man "disgraceful" might mean "unfortunate" but for another it might mean *DISGRACEFUL POS*.

I often find myself taking offense (more than most people for sure) only to realize that the offense wasn't intended.

As for eye protection, I don't wear it. I'm 60 years old. I have been shooting slingers since I was 14 or so. Have had a band break now and then and got a good pop in the mouth once or twice but if you don't anchor at your eye, you will get hit wherever you anchor. A bloody lip is not a big deal. Tapered bands usually (like as in almost every time) break on the narrow end.

As for "it is his son and his business", that is the absolute truth. It is truly unfortunate that so many people are willing to try to regulate and control some other person's choices in this world. It reminds me of a joke about the difference between liberals and conservatives (and I believe that we Americans use those terms differently from our friends across the pond) but...

We say, "If a conservative is against owning guns, he does not buy a gun. If a liberal is against owning guns, he demands a law which prevents anyone from owning a gun."

It is this young man's father's responsibility to ensure the safety and protection of his child. It looks to this old fart like he is doing just fine and nobody else really has an interest in that relationship.

Did I mention that I really enjoy seeing your son, taking care of his dogs, his ferret, and hugging those rabbits?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

I had the great good fortune to be raised in the USA during a time when men and boys went hunting on the weekends during the winter because that is what we did.

My dad went to Viet-Nam in 1966 and before he left he took me to meet a man that I always called "Sargent Major Arron", even when we went hunting. He was a Cajun and knew his way around Beagles and rabbits. That fine gentleman drove 20 miles every Saturday at 5:00am during the winter to pick up a 14 year old boy and take him to hunt rabbits. Then he drove 20 miles out of his way to drop that boy off again after the hunt. Those kind of men are rare and I think this dad is likely that kind of a man.

Well, at some point I grew up and I have no idea what happened to the SMAJ, I wish I did. He was a good man.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope the mods dont remove this topic as i think its a good one...

Or remove brokenpins comments. Shows what a tool he is.

Thankyou for the comments old spook...im positive i didnt take what he was saying the wrong way. I read it through a couple of times...and as you can see from the last post by him...i was correct.

I ferret most weekends over the winter and lamp 2/3 nights a week. Also over the summer i do a bit of whippet/lurcher racing. Rhys comes with me as much as he can. Sometimes its not possible due to the land or the game we after. Safety is paramount.

He does accompany me on most my dog walks and racing events and i teach him everything i know.

He knows a lot of things at his young age and surprises me how much he remembers. He can describe a certain run on a rabbit that the dogs have done that day! Amazing.

Im sure he will grow up respecting the land and taking game to out food on the table.

Its one sure fire way to get me started when its implied that im not 110% committed to his welfare...couldnt be further from the truth...

I personally dont know any kids as 'country wise' as he is or a father who puts as much effort into their son learning about the country life.

He wilk make me proud whatever he does but hes never going to be sat at a desk for a job....

Best greyhound trainer or top poacher like his dad maybe..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> As for "it is his son and his business", that is the absolute truth. It is truly unfortunate that so many people are willing to try to regulate and control some other person's choices in this world. It reminds me of a joke about the difference between liberals and conservatives (and I believe that we Americans use those terms differently from our friends across the pond) but...
> 
> We say, "If a conservative is against owning guns, he does not buy a gun. If a liberal is against owning guns, he demands a law which prevents anyone from owning a gun."


Strangely, with conservatives that approach applies exclusively to guns ... but they just love telling you who you can't marry, what herbs growing in the wild you can't consume, what your wife or daughter must have shoved up her v agina if she wants an abortion and whose baby she has to bear after she's been raped, THAT is perfectly OK ...


----------

